# 삼각김밥 that expires today. Feel free to have some.



## 82riceballs

How does one say this in Korean? (I'm thinking of making a sign)

오늘까지 가는 김밥?
부담 없이 드세요.??

I started working at a 편의점 and can take home a lot of leftovers, so I was wondering how to write this sort of sign so that I can let my housemates know.

Thanks for your help


----------



## jakartaman

오늘까지 가는 김밥 doesn't make clear sense, though I can surely understand your intention knowing it is written by a foreigner.

I would say "유통 기간 얼마 안 남은 김밥이에요. 빨리 드세요" or "오늘까지는 먹을 수 있는 김밥이에요. 드시고 싶으면 얼마든지 드세요"

I'm sure you know what my sentences mean so I won't translate them 

By the way, I don't like "부담 없이 드세요" in this case because it sounds as if you are offering something good for free.

Many Koreans don't really appreciate when other people share things that are not good enough.

In fact, when I was still fresh in America, I got upset with one of my American friends because he asked me if I wanted food that he was about to throw away!

I thought he was treating me as if I had come from some poor country where $1 dollar could feed a whole family. Just a cultural difference


----------



## Rance

I'd say something like "오늘 편의점에서 팔고 남은 삼각김밥인데, 상하기 전에 드시고 싶으신 분은 맘껏 드세여."

Usually the items, especially 삼각김밥(I'm pretty sure they even include expiration _hour _not just date), that 편의점 직원 can bring home are those that have expired, not expiring.
Hence "유통 기간 얼마 안 남은 김밥이에요" is probably not a truthful statement.
You can say 유통기간 지난거지만, or you can also say it implicitly by mentioning that they are leftover instead.
Leftover should give pretty good idea for most that they aren't fresh product.

I would  avoid use "부담 없이 드세요" which can be literally be translated into, "help  yourself without worrying (paying back, getting sick, or any other sorts of worry)".
The food won't turn bad all of sudden just because it has expired  minutes ago, but after all you don't want to guarantee the safety of a food past its expiration date.
맘껏 드세여 is probably closer match to your intention.

I added 상하기 전에 to imply that it will be wasted anyway if not taken, and this would reinforce 맘껏.
Also it can serve as slight warning if they happen to check the message too late and food have gone bad.

드시고 싶으신 분은 is just to indicate you aren't forcing anyone to eat unless he desires to.

Then again, it's way too formal and more importantly too long for a note.
If you are very close with them, you could say, "오늘 재곤데 처리 바람"
Basically it implies that:
- these are today's leftover.
- you are close enough not to get sued even if food have gotten bad already, so the warning part can be skipped.
- there are more than you can handle.
- you need help to get rid of them ( either by eating, giving away, throwing away, etc).


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you both for your insights! Yeah I guessed that 부담없이 sounded weird as well too haha.


----------



## 82riceballs

And Ramce is right! Most of them are past the Evian time (e.g.11/14 1am). Wasn't sure how to say leftovers without making then sound too sucky haha. I also just left them on the kitchen table and by night they were all gone haha. But next time I will right this note to be clearer! Thanks again


----------

